# Los Banos Horror House Video



## Ripper666 (Nov 12, 2009)

Hello Everyone! I am new to the forums and I'd like to post a link to my Home Haunt from this Halloween! Please feel free to rate it if you have a You Tube Account.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice job! I can see you put a lot of hard work into your haunted house. How long does it take to set that up? You have some really good scenes and props.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

"Los Banos" = "The Bathrooms"?

Nice work! I love the spider's lair. I bet the neighborhood kids can't wait to come to your house on Halloween!! I'm curious, too, to know how long that takes to set up.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

looks great


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's an impressive variety of scenes you have going there


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Very nice indeed... I love the Butchers Kitchen, lol.... creeeepy. Wow, just lots of good stuff there!


----------



## Ripper666 (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank you....this was a walk though at the end of the night after all of the actors had gone home...most are kids between 10 and 15 years old. It takes Five solid days to set it up. My Dad helps with some of it, but most of it I do myself.


----------



## Ripper666 (Nov 12, 2009)

highbury said:


> "Los Banos" = "The Bathrooms"?


Actually "Banos" is "Baths" not bathroom. There used to be natural springs here when the Spanish first colonized and that is the name that they gave the area.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I wish I could walk through your haunt. 

Hope you hang around HauntForum and welcome!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great stuff, the TV idea is very cool.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job. There were so many little things I liked... the parlor in general, the bearded man next to the fire in the kitchen is cute, the alien on the table in the lab, the Egyptian tomb, and the pic of the bride on the table to name just a few. Very impressive collection and nice layout.


----------



## Ripper666 (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for the comments! We try to have each room as a different theme, and each year we add more to "flesh" them out!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Just taking a few minutes to hop on and look at some haunt videos and really enjoyed your Haunt. We almost moved to Los Banos a few years back and I would have loved to have gone through it in person! I can't get over how extensive of a haunt it was. Can't imagine not having a lot of help to put it up and take down. I can easily see 5 days especially when you add all the lighting work too. Very nice job. The only thing I would have loved to have seen in your video was a run through with your actors. Thanks for sharing. BTW how many nights did you run it?


----------



## SiliasGrimm211 (Jan 14, 2010)

Very nice indeed! Love the vid in the Mummy room!


----------

